# 490 gallon tank - what would you do with it?



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

so - im moving into a new house... and i have room for a big tank. found a good deal on "the" big one. but im not a big fish type. it would have to be a biotope-ish. its sumped, i wouldnt want to do a heavy planted with that size. i was thinking lots of huge driftwood, with anubias and java fern? 
so my question - what would you do with it?
i was thinking some jumbo wild angelfish - with perhaps some big shoaling tetras - some nice plecos for sure, geo's... drool..

so, what would you do with it? what would you recomend?


----------



## danielna1141 (Aug 21, 2010)

a school of german blue rams. ive always wanted to try that


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow 490 gallons....I'm sure you could have alottttt of fish in that dude


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

a shrimp tank!

otherwise I'd do a ray/aro/FRT tank.

Since you don't like those I'd probably do a discus tank w/ neat plecos


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Get 100 neon tetra and a year later your tank will be fill up with them  and you can sell them off as well.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

danielna1141 said:


> a school of german blue rams. ive always wanted to try that


that doesnt work, there not a shoaling fish, there territorial.

at 490 gallons... (did i mention its starfire?) i dont think heavally planted would work. too much work if anything gos wrong. i have two really nice 90 gallon osaka planteds with shrimp, so i dont want a 490 one!

if it would work, i would get some nice geos, stingrays, arrowanas, and angels.... would that work? im assuming no


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

about 1000 cardinals, 500 rummynose, another 500 emperor tetra, a couple hundred corys, a few plecos, 100 or so hatchet and some rams, apisto., pencil fish, etc, though geo and angels will be out of the question.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

id do a cool monster tank like stingraylord's with the mbu puffer in there

or a massive colony of tropheus with an equally massive school of cyps


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus Discus Discus....lol


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

;0 So much room! Ahah, Maybe Geos, discus/altums angels, passive aro? o.o


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i wish we could trade problems, i have a tiny tank i dont know what to do with


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

charles said:


> about 1000 cardinals, 500 rummynose, another 500 emperor tetra, a couple hundred corys, a few plecos, 100 or so hatchet and some rams, apisto., pencil fish, etc, though geo and angels will be out of the question.


Mmmmm. That would be enough stock to compete with you :lol:


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i was thinking my next tank would be tanganyika...so...i'd have a whole bunch of tropheus!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Mbu puffer our two


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's quite the blank canvas. I'd of course do plecos, but I'd put some big Pseudas in there. 200+ cories of one type would be amazing. and the 500 Emperor tetras and 1000 cardinals. That would be quite the tank. Apistos and rams all over in every nook and cranny. Would be a very active tank then.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lots and lots of smaller fish. With big stumps and such. Or if it already has a sump go salt. You could fit some big colonies in there!


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

If not planted, then shellies!


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

I would go with a predator tank! Just like this one! LOL


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

stingraylord said:


> I would go with a predator tank! Just like this one! LOL


[email protected] nice tank scott , should get more pics of that tig , looks like a beauty !!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd do bichirs, more bichirs, and even more bichirs, and some rays and an aro


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

1 beta 2rocks. A palm tree and a floating lounging chair. Oh ya don't forget the brightest heat lamp you can find. You get the picture.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

thats to easy of a question what to do with this tank. Discus, Sting ray, and carefully hand pick a few plecos that will not hurt your sting rays.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey kid.. if you are looking for geos. I have some you can have. Let me know


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

jordonsmum said:


> Hey kid.. if you are looking for geos. I have some you can have. Let me know


i have my share at the moment. what kind? if you need to get rid of them i can take them.

the ideas... the ideas... drool.
this is what I had in mind after thinking about it

i have a tank i might be able to put discus in... there out of the question!

i was thinking some nice sized wild angels. not atlums, but peruvians maybe? i have some in my 90 gallon at the moment. BIG ones. get a even bigger group of them some nice stingray(s?).... ghost knife fish, arrowana(s?) and some BIG bleeding heart tetras. perhaps some big Geos. would be a pretty sweet tank! what do you guys think?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

the ray and arawanna will eat the big bleeding heart, ghost knife, eventually, the geo 

But here is some ideas... one of each of those...




























Along with some expensive catfish... mainly a tigrinus










along with another expensive knife fish ... mainly a tiger knife










some geo if you like...

or some people prefer the more exotic dollars... black bar, spotted, or stripe.










some festivum for top water...

and a pleco for general cleaning purpose...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

trying to breed mbu puffers in it would be cool :/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That would be one EXPENSIVE general cleaning pleco. Where can I get one of those for $12?


----------

